# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overstap van Efxor XR d naar andere AD

## Oki07

Heeft iemand ervaring met de overstap van efexor XR naar een andere AD? Ik wil graag van efexor af, maar mijn eerdere afbouwpoging is mislukt. Ik moets van de huisarts halveren van 150 mg naar 75 mg en ik had na 6 weken weer veel paniekaanvallen, waardoor ik na 8 weken maar weer begonnen ben. Ik wil het nu dus in kleinere stappen afbouwen en heb contact opgenomen met De weg terug. Zij adviseren mij eerst naar een niet-vertraagde-afgifte AD over te stappen. Ik zou graag van mensen horen hoe zij dat aangepakt hebben? Mijn ervaring met huisartsen en afbouwen/opbouwen met AD is namelijk niet zo goed. Ook ervaringen van over het afbouwen van Efexor hoor ik graag!

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Zoals je wel weet neem ik ook Efexor (je hebt me idd tips gegeven om af te bouwen) Ik neem het dus nog altijd. Ik neem de laagste dosis 37.5mg en ben daar goed mee. Ik kon altijd makkelijk van 37.5mg tot 225mg switchen, maar lager niet. Ik zou er ook wel ergens graag vanaf willen maar heb me derbij neergelegd dat dat wellicht nooit zal lukken. Idd heb ik het met Serlain kunnen wisselen, maar dan kreeg ik veel bijwerkingen van Serlain en ben dan terug naar Efexor gegaan. Ik denk idd overschakelen naar een AD dat een zelfde goede werking heeft. Kan je eens nagaan wat je bij Efexor zo goed helpt? Preventie tegen angtsaanvallen? AD effect? Ik vond Serlain wel een evengoed effect hebben, maar de acathisie waar ik zo gevoelig aan ben maakte het voor mij te erg om het te blijven nemen. 
Succes!

----------

